# New baby betta :)



## Minnieservis (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi everyone! I went to petco last night just to browse tank accessories for my betta Loki, and this little baby basically cried out my name, so of course s/he came home with me! Does s/he look healthy? Also any age/gender/color/fin guesstimates? I've read almost every thread I could find here on baby bettas, and I've raised baby mollies before, so I'm really hoping for success with this baby! Thanks in advance 

This is my first time posting pics so I hope it works!


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

i bet that cutie is a girl, looks like it , im not to sure tho, we will wait and see , and they do look verry healthy to me


----------



## Starfish1 (Dec 9, 2012)

It looks like he or she is a crowntail... do you see the little points on the fins? I can see them on the tail but cant tell on the other fins. It looks like it will be red and black. 

When it gets a little bigger look underneath, if you see a little white spot then it's a girl. Sometimes you can't tell at first for a month or two. 

I recommend New Life Spectrum Grow pellets, and feed two or three times a day. And keep the water warm so you don't stunt the growth. Its so much fun to watch the babies grow!


----------



## AkaRyu (Feb 23, 2013)

How cute!


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Look at that long body. I can't wait to see update pics.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Awwww baby! What a cutie!! S/he is so skinny though! Get that baby fattened up! So cute!


----------



## Minnieservis (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone! You should see her today, she got a fat little belly after she ate. I've been referring to her as baby girl so I guess we'll see! I'll update pics soon


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

she looks like my veiltail so I bet s/he is a veiltail.


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

looks like a result of mix breeding to me ( and yes they do looks like a VT especially when a ct involved, I think the different is if u later breed it with the "original" tail types ( of any of their parents ), it "returns" faster than a real VT. It's quite hard to identify the gender looking at the pic because, 1. no ventrals, 2. looks skinny. But I think this one is probably a female. Time will tell


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

they are sooo preeeetyyyy , and cute , i dont think i could ever deal with babby bettas


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Judging by the shape of the anal fin (very squared) I'm guessing girl. Don't be fooled by an ovipostor (the white dot), though, as juvie males will sometimes display them too.


----------



## Minnieservis (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Here are some updated pictures, please excuse the poor quality, it's so hard to capture his/her true colors when s/he moves so fast!

This is in natural light(sorry its blurry)










This is with flash on


----------



## Minnieservis (Mar 12, 2013)

I upgraded baby to a bigger tank yesterday and s/he seems very happy! Always exploring and is just the cutest thing


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Awww, babies are so curious about everything. He/she is adorable!


----------



## SunshineSulie (Mar 16, 2013)

Stinkin CUTE AS PANTS!


----------



## Minnieservis (Mar 12, 2013)

Here are some new pics, I can't help it s/he is just soooo cute!


----------



## brookeandbubba (Feb 8, 2013)

u see the leaf thats on the side of the tank? yea . bubba sleeps on the suction cup XD


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

(S)he looks just like my girl! I say it's a girl.  My girl is a plakat though. Your baby's anal fin looks a bit longer than my girl's, so (s)he may not be a plakat. Probably a veiltail.


----------



## Minnieservis (Mar 12, 2013)

More updated pictures! Her(his?) color is changing to a dark blue and there's some red in there too. I just love this little baby face!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey he or she lol is very beautiful. How much you feed him, look like you just feed him and he has full belly Do not overfeed him, they don't know when to stop and will eat a lot. Do you need any help on water changes?
Also there is metal wire in the betta hammock so make sue you take it out.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I would say a total girl too. You can also crush up pellets too. <3 Good luck with the baby. So pretty!


----------



## Minnieservis (Mar 12, 2013)

I've been feeding her crushed omega one pellets and I do water changes every three to four days. I usually can only get photos of her once she's eaten, because she actually slows down for a minute, she's so active! Thank you all for the support!


----------



## Minnieservis (Mar 12, 2013)

Here are some more updated pictures, I just love that little face!


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

hm..now he looks like a male VT


----------



## Minnieservis (Mar 12, 2013)

It's the dorsal fin that gets me, it seems so big for a girl.


----------



## Minnieservis (Mar 12, 2013)

Updated picture


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

i see baby bettas at the store all the time but never new how much they change as they grow. Just such a transformation. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

So you just kept him/her in a regular sized tank with a filter, and they did fine? I ask because the BF might let me get another betta.... and if I could get a baby I'd love too. 

He/she ate the crushed bits of pellets just fine? If I were to get one, it would be in a cycled tank with plants already in it... 


You're boy/girl grew so much!


----------



## Minnieservis (Mar 12, 2013)

I have two babies currently, this one and one that is a little younger. I don't use filters in my tanks and do water changes accordingly. Both babies ate crushed pellets with no problems and are both doing great. It's so much fun to watch them grow and see their colors develop


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Do you think a filter, I.E one that comes with a 5 gallon mini bow would cause an issue? It's not terribly strong at all.


----------



## Minnieservis (Mar 12, 2013)

I can't say because I don't use those tanks, but from what I've seen, the mini bow filters don't seem very strong. Worse case you could always baffle the filter to reduce the flow


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Very true


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

It's clear that he's a male now! How lovely he's looking.


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

Awww he looks like a bigger version of my baby Cocoa!


----------



## Minnieservis (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## aznmint (Apr 2, 2013)

My baby betta that i got from petco looks almost exactly like yours did when i first got her (about 6 weeks ago)! I was hoping for male, but s/he ended up as a girl which i still love! But yours looks like s/he is going to be a male since his fins are growing out longer! =)


----------



## Minnieservis (Mar 12, 2013)

Here are some updated pictures. They're not very good and were taken during a water change. He is turning out to be such a royal blue color with some red in his fins.

I'm wondering if he may be a crowntail?


----------



## sunlight (Apr 24, 2012)

Your baby betta is adorable !!!


----------

